# Omg!how true is this?! Lol



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

After your humans give you a bath, DON'T LET THEM TOWEL DRY YOU! Instead, run to their bed, jump up and dry yourself off on the sheets. This is especially good if it's right before your humans bedtime. 
Act like a convicted criminal. When the humans come home, put your ears back, tail between your legs, chin down and act as if you have done something really bad. Then, watch as the humans frantically search the house for the damage they think you have caused. (Note: This only works when you have done absolutely nothing wrong.) 
Let the humans teach you a brand new trick. Learn it perfectly. Then the humans try to demonstrate it to someone else, stare blankly back at the humans. Pretend you have no idea what they're talking about. 
Make your humans be patient. When you go outside to go 'pee,' sniff around the entire yard as your humans wait. Act as if the spot you choose to go pee will ultimately decide the fate of the earth. 
Draw attention to the human. When out for a walk always pick the busiest, most visible spot to go 'poo.' Take your time and make sure everyone watches. This works particularly well if your humans have forgotten to bring a plastic bag. 
When out for a walk, alternate between choking and coughing every time a strange human walks by. 
Make your own rules. Don't always bring back the stick when playing fetch with the humans. Make them go and chase it once in a while. 
Hide from your humans. When your humans come home, don't greet them at the door. Instead, hide from them, and make them think something terrible has happened to you. (Don't reappear until one of your humans is panic-stricken and close to tears). 
When your human calls you to come back in, always take your time. Walk as slowly as possible back to the door. 
Wake up twenty minutes before the alarm clock is set to go off and make the humans take you out for your morning pee. As soon as you get back inside, fall asleep. (Humans can rarely fall back to sleep after going outside, this will drive them nuts!) 

THIS MADE ME LAUGH!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

HERE IS ANOTHER FUNNY ONE!

If I like it, it's mine. 
If it's in my mouth, it's mine. 
If I can take it from you, its mine. 
If I had it a little while ago, it's mine. 
If it just looks like mine, it's mine. 
If I saw it first, it's mine. 
If you are playing with something and put it down, it automatically becomes mine. 
If it's broken or quits squeaking, it's yours. Unless I want it, then it is mine. 
If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i can relate to this hehehe so funny and soo true x


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I love these, they are all very very true!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

love it! too funny and true....but you left one out

humans can not figure out the toilet on their own and must always have close supervision when trying to use it.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

haha yeah!thats true! Bambi seems to know what the toilet is for cus if she cant get outside she goes on the bath mat!nice haha


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL!!
Soo funny and so true.
Also add;
Mind your manners, when you have finished eating be sure to wipe your mouth over the sofa or convienient humans best top..


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Hahaha! Those are great--gave me a good laugh, thanks!! :laughing6:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Very funny, I have heard something simlar to the "It's mine" relating to toddlers that's the way they are too.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That is a hoot!! so true!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

That is absolutely HILARIOUS! :laughing6: 
I can relate to all of those!! LOL


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol! That had me crackiing up! So true!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hahahaha so funny, esp the 'pick the most visable spot to do a poo'!!! He ALWAYS does this, when loads of people are passing. I always have a bag tho, nothing worse that stepping on dogs poo!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

adding after getting wet because human made me go outside....stand next to said human and shake the water off...


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

This is so true! Chewy does the last one getting up early then coming back in to go to sleep. He has a done a few of the others too. Like the ears back tail between his legs, yeah scared the crap out of me lol


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! I really needed to laugh today. Will share this thread with my kids


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Love it !!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL that was really cute! Reminded me of Venus.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

haha glad you all liked it,its good for a laugh ey?!
so true for all our chis I think!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

some chihuahua jokes,some are not that funny though!

What do you get when you cross a Chihuahua with an English sheepdog? 
Small wool sweaters! 

What side of a Chihuahua has the most hair? 
The outside! 

When do Chihuahuas smell? 
When they don't take a bath! 

How do Chihuahuas smell? 
With their nose! 

How do you take a Chihuahua's temperature? 
With a small thermometer! 

What's the best way to measure a Chihuahua? 
With a ruler!

How did your Chihuahua break its leg? 
I dropped some dog food on it by accident. 
But that couldn't have broken its leg. 
The dog food was still in the can! 

How do Chihuahuas eat so much? 
They make a lot go a little way! 

Why did the Chihuahua ask the bloodhound to take it to a restaurant? 
Because the bloodhound just found a lot of scents! 

How can you tell if a Chihuahua has been in the refrigerator? 
Paw prints in the butter!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

A wealthy man decided to go on a safari in Africa. He took his faithful pet Chihuahua along for company. One day, the Chihuahua starts chasing butterflies and before long the Chihuahua discovers that he is lost. So, wandering about, he notices a leopard heading rapidly in his direction with the obvious intention of having lunch. The Chihuahua thinks,"OK, I'm in deep trouble now!" Then he noticed some bones on the ground close by, and immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the leopard is about to leap, the Chihuahua exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious leopard. Wonder if there are any more around here?" 

Hearing this, the leopard halts his attack in mid-stride, as a look of terror comes over him, and slinks away into the trees. "Whew," says the leopard. "That was close. That Chihuahua nearly had me." 

Meanwhile, a monkey who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the leopard. So, off he goes. But the Chihuahua saw him heading after the leopard with great speed, and figured that something must be up. The monkey soon catches up with the leopard, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the leopard. The leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here monkey, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine." 

Now the Chihuahua sees the leopard coming with the monkey on his back, and thinks, "What am I going to do now?" But instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet ... and just when they get close enough to hear, the Chihuahua says... "Where's that damn monkey? I sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard." 

haha thats a good one!!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

Once upon a time there were three male dogs who set eyes on a beautiful female poodle. They all rushed over to her. Aware of her charms, she said, "I will go out with the first one of you who can use the words 'liver' and 'cheese' together in an 

intelligent sentence." 

Immediately the Lab said, "I like liver and cheese." 

"No imagination at all!", said the poodle."

Next was the muscular Rottweiler, who blurted, "I hate liver and cheese".

"That's even worse than the Lab," she replied. 

Finally a tiny Chihuahua smiled at his opponents, gave the poodle a knowing wink, and said, "Liver alone, cheese mine."


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

THE ROTTWEILER VS. THE CHIHUAHUA

A man walks into a bar one day and asks, "Does anyone here own that Rottweiler outside?" 
"Yeah, I do!" a biker says, standing up. "What about it?" 
"Well, I think my Chihuahua just killed him..." 
"What are you talkin' about?!" the biker says, disbelievingly. "How could your little runt kill my Rottweiler?" 
"Well, it seems he got stuck in your dog's throat!"


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hehe, I love chi jokes  I posted that Africa one the other day actually, I love that one ^_^


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

oh did you,I didnt see it 
its a good one isnt it,quick thinking lil chi haha


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ccrazy how true they are and funny


----------



## foxy7513 (Jul 28, 2009)

i can relate very well....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

princesslisa31 said:


> oh did you,I didnt see it
> its a good one isnt it,quick thinking lil chi haha


It gets busy here sometimes and there's just too much to see  At least you posted it again maybe more people will see it, it's too funny ^_^


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I hadn't seen the jokes, I love it, gave me a good laugh this morning.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

princesslisa31 said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER FUNNY ONE!
> 
> If I like it, it's mine.
> If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
> ...


Thats the funniest thing, misty is so like that...eveything is hers, my husband bought me a digital thermometer the other day, misty just sits there with it in her mouth silly thing! She also likes the instruction leaflet that came with it for some reason too!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

rhaubejoi said:


> love it! too funny and true....but you left one out
> 
> humans can not figure out the toilet on their own and must always have close supervision when trying to use it.


This is so true and made me laff out loud he he....number 1's or number 2's mistys there! She only goes with me though, she lets my hubby have privicy for some reason...


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh! see further proof of how our little darlings bring joy and laughter into our lives. I do wonder though just what jokes the "Trinty" my 2 black cats and my chi tell about me... Expecially since I'm sitting in a quiet house lmao....:laughing6:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Why when people are round do they lick their bums ???? or burp out loud,or steal pants out of the basket ????


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hahah also if my nose is wet and cold im coming under the bedclothes!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> hahah also if my nose is wet and cold im coming under the bedclothes!!


or if i have just licked my bum,i want to give you a BIG WET KISS


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with every word of both of them. Jasper does too!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what about those slippers your wearing i need to play with them right now!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes and that sock that's at the end of your feet I want it!Or that paper tissue that's up your sleeve,that's mine as well


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

as is EVERYTHING your eating


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes and why are you throwing that in the bin,i could eat that !


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

lol they are all def the same no wonder we adore them all


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We should write a book !


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL the first post is so true! very cute


----------

